# Mantua Spring 2011



## Anthony (Nov 27, 2010)

The Mantua Spring 2011 will take place on March 12-13, 2011 in Mantova, Italy. Check out the Mantua Spring 2011 website for more information and registration.

I told a few Italians that I was going to be in Italy for two weeks in March, and Filippo got the venue the next day. <3 Bound to be an awesome competition. :3


----------



## oprah62 (Nov 27, 2010)

> Anthony will be there
>


> Bound to be an awesome competition. :3


----------



## Lucas Garron (Nov 28, 2010)

Anthony said:


> I told a few Italians that I was going to be in Italy for two weeks in March, and Filippo got the venue the next day.


So you mean it's like the Anthony Invitational? The Italians are very fun and welcoming (well, then again, so are all the European cubing communities, but the Italians are the only ones I've visited on my own), so have fun and get an 8.05 in Italy for a third country.


----------



## Anthony (Mar 10, 2011)

I'm heading over to Italy tomorrow. 
It feels a bit weird that it's the only competition in the entire world this weekend.
Last weekend there were 10 lol.


----------



## Anthony (Mar 13, 2011)

Soooo much fun.

So, Giovanni placed in a bunch of stuff and set the ER in 4x4 average and also had a 35 single. All 3 of his averages were sub 40. 
Giovanni won 3x3, with Paolo and Breandan after him.
There were a bunch of sub 10s and at least 3 8s that I remember. In the final we went in order of second round results and the last 6 of us each had at least one sub 10. xD
I had a 2.69 2x2 average in the final that could have been better. -.-
Some fast OH solves, 15s and 16s.
Yeah, you can wait for the official results for the rest of it. Ciao. :3


----------



## a small kitten (Mar 13, 2011)

OH avg?

Glad it was fun. I really need to go to a European comp sometime.


----------



## Pro94 (Mar 13, 2011)

1st round
1) Massimiliano Iovane 20.45 - 16.38 
2) Anthony Brooks 20.97 - 18.96 
3) Giovanni Contardi 21.35 - 17.97

2nd
1) Massimiliano Iovane 19.60 - 17.93 
2) Giovanni Contardi 20.40 - 17.86 
3) Anthony Brooks 20.72 - 15.63

Final
1) Anthony Brooks 19.34 - 16.43 
2) Giovanni Contardi 20.87 - 15.44 (NR) 
3) Massimiliano Iovane 21.87 - 16.13


----------



## Branca (Mar 13, 2011)

Giovanni 4x4 36.94 with a pop, crazyness: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RhhT9RKKXAQ&feature=channel_video_title


----------



## amostay2004 (Mar 14, 2011)

Damn I wish I can go to a competition like that. So many rounds of so many events! How do you guys do it??


----------



## EricReese (Mar 14, 2011)

Just counting in my head that pop was about 4 seconds, probably 4 and a half total with picking it up and starting again. Could have been WR :/ Dunno though


----------



## amostay2004 (Mar 14, 2011)

EricReese said:


> Just counting in my head that pop was about 4 seconds, probably 4 and a half total with picking it up and starting again. Could have been WR :/ Dunno though


 
Why count in your head when there's a timer for you to look at? Looked like 3-3.5 seconds to me, probably could be ER


----------

